# Planning a fish/plant/frag auction?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience planning a fish/plant/frag auction? I've never helped plan one let alone actually attend one.

Can someone post their experiences, either attending or planning, to help me out a bit? Any little bit helps.  

Thank you!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Most times these auctions are based off what people bring in on that day. So it's hard to prepare a list of what's going to be auctioned off. Organizing the items an hour or so before the auction is key for some type of organized chaos.

1) Setup time for collection of goods to be auctioned. 
2) Label each item with name of good, owner and contact info.
3) When it comes to auction time, do it one piece at a time.
4) Have a good moderator to set the price, shout out names of items, and listen or watch for hands of the people who want it.
5) Have winner of the item come up and pay/hold item for pickup after the show.

Have fun,

-John N.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Our aquarium club just had a very successful auction. Here is a link to the rules that were used. http://www.finflap.com/taxonomy/term/1?PHPSESSID=84e0d5ab86812fab6c5bc336b878dd3a

Hope this helps.


----------

